# New Command Team at CFLRS / Nouveau Équipe de commandement à ELRFC



## marinemech (17 Jul 2016)

Below is a screen grab from the Forces website


Command Team
Lieutenant-Colonel R.G. Bédard, CD

Commandant - Canadian Forces Leadership and Recruit School

Lieutenant-Colonel Gaétan Bédard was born in Sherbrooke and joined the Canadian Armed Forces in 1994. After a first year at the Collège militaire royal de Saint-Jean, he completed his studies in 1999 at the Royal Military College of Canada (RMCC) in Kingston.

His regimental assignments began in 1999 with the 2nd Battalion, Royal 22e Régiment as an infantry Platoon Commander and then as Assistant Adjutant, where he participated in Operation PALLADIUM in Bosnia and Herzegovina in 2002. He was also assigned to the 3rd Battalion where he served as an infantry Company Commander, and then as Administration Company Commander. During this period he participated in Operation HESTIA in Haiti as a Liaison Officer, as well as in Operation ATHENA in Afghanistan as a mentor of an Afghan battalion.

Lieutenant-Colonel Bédard has held various staff and instructor positions at the Infantry School, Director General Military Careers, and Canadian Joint Operations Command.

Lieutenant-Colonel Bédard was promoted to his current rank in 2015. He holds a BA in Military Studies from RMCC and a Masters of Defence Studies from the Canadian Forces College.

Lieutenant-Colonel Bédard took command of the Canadian Forces Leadership and Recruit School on 15 July 2016.

Chief Petty Officer 1st Class S.J. Bolduc, MMM, CD

School Chief Warrant Officer - Canadian Forces Leadership and Recruit School

Chief Petty Officer 1st Class Bolduc was born and raised in Lévis, Quebec and enrolled in the Canadian Forces in April 1986 as a Naval Electronic Sensor Operator. Upon completion of Basic Training at Saint-Jean-sur-Richelieu, he was posted to CFB Esquimalt, where he completed his Naval Electronic Sensor Operator Course. Upon graduating, he was posted to Her Majesty’s Canadian Ship (HMCS) SAGUENAY.

In 1989, Chief Petty Officer 1st Class Bolduc component transferred to the Military Police Branch. In 1990, Chief Petty Officer 1st Class Bolduc was posted to 4 Wing Security and Military Police Section Cold Lake, Alberta. In 1991, he was promoted to the rank of Leading Seaman.

In 1997, Chief Petty Officer 1st Class Bolduc was posted to the Canadian Forces National Investigation Service Support Detachment (CFNIS SD) as a member of the Surveillance Team and as a Technical Installer. Gaining great proficiency as a surveillance operator, he was called upon to instruct several civilian police agencies. In 1998, he was promoted to the rank of Master Seaman and in 2001 he was promoted to the rank of Petty Officer 2nd Class.

In January 2004, he deployed in support of Operation ATHENA, as the CFNIS Detachment Commander at Camp Mirage. Promoted to the rank of Petty Officer 1st Class in July 2004, Chief Petty Officer 1st Class Bolduc returned to his Navy roots and was posted to the Formation Military Police Section Halifax, where he occupied several positions.

He was promoted to the rank of Chief Petty Officer 2nd Class in 2008 and was posted to the Canadian Forces Air Marshal Detail in Ottawa as the Detail Chief Petty Officer and Travel Officer. In 2009, he again deployed in support of Operation ATHENA, this time to Afghanistan as the International Military Police Sergeant-Major. During his tour, he received the Medal of the Minister of Defence of the Republic of Bulgaria, "For his cooperation and contribution to keep and sustain freedom in the world in conjunction with the International Security Assistance Force operations in Afghanistan".

In 2011, he was posted to the Naval Military Police Group Headquarters as the Police Operations Chief Petty Officer. In January 2012, he assumed the role of the Acting Naval Military Police Group Chief Petty Officer. In August 2012, he was posted to the CFNIS HQ as the Quality Assurances Coordinator. In November 2012, he assumed the role of the Acting Chief Warrant Officer for the CFNIS.

In June 2013, he was promoted to the rank of Chief Petty Officer 1st Class and appointed as the CFNIS Unit Chief Warrant Officer and jointly in June 2014, Chief Petty Officer 1st Class Bolduc was appointed as the Canadian Forces Military Police Branch Chief Warrant Officer.

In March 2016, Chief Petty Officer 1st Class Bolduc was awarded the Order of the Marechaussee in Bronze for his extensive work in establishing a formal partnership with the United States Army Criminal Investigation Department.

In July 2016, Chief Petty Officer 1st Class Bolduc was appointed School Chief Warrant Officer of the Canadian Forces Leadership and Recruit School.

Équipe de commandement

Lieutenant-colonel R.G. Bédard, CD

Commandant - École de leadership et de recrues des Forces canadiennes

Le Lieutenant-colonel Gaétan Bédard est originaire de Sherbrooke et a joint les Forces armées canadiennes en 1994. Après une première année au Collège militaire royal (CMR) de Saint-Jean, il complète ses études au CMR du Canada à Kingston en 1999.

Ses affectations régimentaires ont débuté en 1999 au sein du 2e Bataillon, Royal 22e Régiment, en tant que commandant de peloton d’infanterie puis comme assistant du capitaine-adjudant, d’où il a participé à l’Opération PALLADIUM en Bosnie-Herzégovine en 2002. Il a aussi été affecté au 3e Bataillon en tant que commandant de compagnie d’infanterie, puis de la compagnie des services. Durant cette affectation, il a participé à l’Opération HESTIA en Haïti à titre d’officier de liaison, ainsi qu’à l’Opération ATHENA en Afghanistan en tant que mentor d’un bataillon afghan.

Le Lieutenant-colonel Bédard a occupé divers postes d’instruction et d’état-major à l’École d’infanterie, à la Direction générale des carrières militaires, ainsi qu’au Commandement des opérations interarmées du Canada.

Le Lieutenant-colonel Bédard a été promu à son grade actuel en 2015. Il détient un baccalauréat en études militaires du CMR du Canada et une maîtrise en Études de la défense du Collège des Forces canadiennes.

Le Lieutenant-colonel Bédard a pris le commandement de l’École de leadership et de recrues des Forces canadiennes le 15 juillet 2016.

Premier maître de 1re classe S.J. Bolduc, MMM, CD

Adjudant-chef de l’École - École de leadership et de recrues des Forces canadiennes

Le Premier maître de 1re classe Sylvain Bolduc est né et a grandi à Lévis, Québec. Il s’est enrôlé dans les Forces armées canadiennes en avril 1986 à titre d’opérateur de détecteurs électroniques (Marine). Après avoir terminé l’instruction de base à Saint-Jean-sur-Richelieu, il a été affecté à la BFC Esquimalt, où il a complété le cours d’opérateur de détecteurs électroniques (Marine). À la fin de ses études, il a été affecté à bord du Navire canadien de Sa Majesté (NCSM) SAGUENAY.

En 1989, le Premier maître de 1re classe Bolduc a effectué un transfert de catégorie de service pour se joindre à la Branche de la Police militaire. En 1990, le Premier maître de 1re classe Bolduc a été affecté à la Section de la sécurité et de la police militaire de la 4e Escadre Cold Lake, en Alberta. En 1991, il a été promu au grade de matelot de 1re classe.

En 1997, le Premier maître de 1re classe Bolduc s’est joint au détachement de soutien du Service national des enquêtes des Forces canadiennes (DS SNEFC) comme membre de l’équipe de surveillance et installateur technique. Ayant acquis beaucoup d’expérience en tant qu’opérateur – surveillance, il a été appelé à donner de la formation à plusieurs services de police civile. En 1998, il a été promu au grade de matelot-chef et en 2001, il a été promu au grade de maître de 2e classe.

En janvier 2004, il a été envoyé en mission à l’appui de l’Opération ATHENA à titre de commandant du détachement du SNEFC au Camp Mirage. Promu au grade de maître de 1re classe en juillet 2004, le Premier maître de 1re classe Bolduc est retourné dans le giron familial de la Marine grâce à une affectation à la Section de police militaire de la formation Halifax où il est employé dans différentes postes.

Promu au grade de premier maître de 2e classe en 2008, il a été affecté au sein de l’Équipe des policiers militaires de bord des Forces canadiennes, à Ottawa, comme premier maître de l’Équipe et officier des voyages. En 2009, il a été envoyé de nouveau en mission en appui à l’Opération ATHENA, cette fois en Afghanistan, à titre de sergent-major de la Police militaire internationale. Pendant son affectation, il a reçu la médaille du ministre de la Défense de la République de Bulgarie « en reconnaissance de sa collaboration et de sa contribution à la liberté dans le monde dans le cadre des opérations de la Force internationale d’assistance à la sécurité en Afghanistan » [traduction libre].

En 2011, il a été affecté au quartier général du Groupe de la Police militaire naval à titre de premier maître des Opérations policières. En janvier 2012, il a assumé les fonctions de premier maître intérimaire du Groupe de la Police militaire naval. En août 2012, il a été muté au quartier général du SNEFC comme coordonnateur de l’assurance de la qualité. En novembre 2012, il a assumé les fonctions d’adjudant-chef par intérim du SNEFC.

En juin 2013, il a été promu au grade de premier maître de 1re classe et nommé adjudant-chef du SNEFC et conjointement en juin 2014, le Premier maître de 1re classe Bolduc a été nommé adjudant-chef de la Branche de la Police militaire.

En mars 2016, le Premier maître de 1re classe Bolduc a reçu l’Ordre de Marechaussee, niveau bronze, pour son important travail dans l’établissement d’un partenariat formel avec le Département des enquêtes criminelles de l’Armée américaine.

En juillet 2016, le Premier maître de 1re classe Bolduc a été nommé Adjudant-chef de l’École de leadership et de recrues des Forces canadiennes.


----------



## RedcapCrusader (17 Jul 2016)

Chief Bolduc is an incredible man, mentor, and leader. 

The CFLRS is lucky to have him.


----------

